# E-cigarettes import advice



## Throat Punch (21/7/16)

Hello to all and to all hello!

So I've been trying to crunch the numbers on wholesale imports from the US/China. Of course the bullshit exchange rate doesn't really help matters much, but is there anybody (preferably vendors or frequent importers) willing to share a few tips and tricks to avoid the dreaded red tape? Also, what tariff headings to include (if any), precautions with labels on juice bottles, batteries, requesting vendors to undervalue goods, etc. I'd also like to know what one can expect in terms of import tax and or duties. Searching around the web has been rather fruitless, so any insights, tips or advice from regulars would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance, ya'll!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

